# Charge Master 3.6Kw Homecharge-i J1772 Electric Car Pod



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Check out this item I found on eBay:

End time: 27 May 2013 20:38:57

Item: Charge Master 3.6Kw Homecharge-i J1772 Electric Car Pod

URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111077847595

Alt URL: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Charge-Master-3-6Kw-Homecharge-i-J1772-Electric-Car-Pod-/111077847595

(Sent from eBay Mobile for Android)


----------

